# Doug Heffernan-King of Queens?



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

just gotta find a patch to put on the shirt that says IPS


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I think that's original. I'm guessing you're getting pretty much the whole costume from a thrift store right? Just make those patches as accurately as you can and if you can somehow think of an episode when he had a prop of some sort, anything that helps compliment his character's personality that could add a great deal to the costume. (Ex: Seinfeld with the pirate shirt) Wish I could think of something for you, just give it your all.


----------

